# Nur sehr wenig FPS bei World of Warcraft



## Nightquake (24. November 2015)

Hallo,

seit kurzem spiele ich wieder World of Warcraft und habe dort das Problem, das ich in den neueren Gebieten nur sehr wenig FPS habe. In Gebäuden ist es noch okay, da komme ich auf 70-80 FPS, laufe ich jedoch in den Gebieten rum fällt es ganz schnell runter auf 25-35 FPS, mit Glück komme ich manchmal auf 40 FPS.

Beim Flug über die Draenor Gebiete schaffe ich dann nur noch 15-20 FPS ... generell macht World of Warcraft so keinen Spaß mehr.

In anderen Games, auch aktuelle Titel, habe ich das Problem nicht, da komme ich eigentlich immer auf 60-80 FPS (und das bei Einstellung Hoch bis Ultra).

Nur woran liegt's?

Mein System:

CPU: Intel Core i5-4570 3,2 GHz
RAM: 8 GB DDR3-12800
Grafikkarte: PowerColor Radeon R9 280X TurboDuo OC 3 GB
Windows 7, 64-bit

Die R9 280X ist ja nun keine schlechte Grafikkarte und sollte doch auch World of Warcraft problemlos packen.

Noch zu den Grafik-Einstellungen ...

Im Catalyst Control Center (Grafikkarten-Treiber) sind folgende Einstellungen für 3D-Spiele gewählt:

Anti-Aliasing-Modus: Anwendungseinstellungen verwenden
Anti-Aliasing-Samples: Anwendungseinstellungen verwenden
Filter: Edge-detect (besseres Bild als der Filter "Standard" und kostet auch in WoW nur 3-5 FPS)
Anti-Aliasing-Methode: Adaptives Multisampling (sollte die Karte doch eigentlich schaffen, Super-Sampling probiere ich erst gar nicht)
Morphologische Filterung: Aus
Modus für Anisotropische Filterung: Anwendungseinstellungen verwenden
Stufe für Anisotropische Filterung: Anwendungseinstellungen verwenden
Qualität der Texturfilterung: Hohe Qualität (für halbwegs aktuelle Karten auch kein Problem)
Oberflächenformatoptimierung: Aus
Auf vertikalen Neuaufbau warten: Aus, falls nicht von Anwendung festgelegt
OpenGL-Dreifachpufferung: An
Tessellation-Modus: Anwendungseinstellungen verwenden
Maximale Tessellation-Stufe: Anwendungseinstellungen verwenden

Also alles Einstellungen die eine halbwegs gute Gaming-Grafikkarte packen sollte.

In World of Warcraft selbst sind die Einstellungen alle auf Hoch bis Ultra. Doch selbst wenn ich die Einstellungen alle auf Gut runterregle, bringt das nur 5-10 FPS mehr.

Einzige Einstellung direkt in World of Warcraft die etwas ändert ist der Anti-Aliasing-Modus. Aktuell steht dieser auf 4x MSAA. Gehe ich rauf auf 8x MSAA, habe ich im gesamten Game nur noch 5-10 FPS. Bei der eigentlich besten Einstellung SSAA + CMAA habe ich genau so viel (oder eher wenig) FPS wie bei 4x MSAA, also im Schnitt 25-35. Nur bei den alten Anti-Aliasing-Modi FXAA und CMAA erreiche ich 60-70 FPS im Game, aber es kann ja nicht sein das ich mit einer aktuellen Grafikkarte in World of Warcraft einen derart alten Anti-Aliasing-Modus wählen muss (zumal die Grafik doch sehr unter den beiden Modi leidet).

Hat vielleicht jemand ein vergleichbares System und kann schauen wieviel FPS dort in World of Warcraft erreicht werden?

Brauche ich doch eine neue Grafikkarte?


----------



## Cinnayum (24. November 2015)

WoW mag keine AMD Hardware. Weder die Grafikkarten noch die CPUs.
Es läuft einfach sehr schlecht darauf.

Da kann man nicht viel machen.
Die "teuersten" Schiebeschalter sind:



Eingabeverzögerung verringern (ist nicht im Grafikmenü, sondern bei Allgemein glaube ich)
FSAA
Umgebungsverdeckung
Sichtweite (bei langsamer CPU)
evtl. noch Tesselation, weil die AMDs dort auch deutlich schwächer sind als Nvidias

Setz die mal herunter und sieh, ob es dir was bringt.


----------



## Imperat0r (24. November 2015)

Ich habe WoW Jahre lang mit einer AMD Grafikkarte gespielt und hatte nie Probleme.
Spiel doch einfach mal mit den Grafikkarteneinstellungen im Spiel herum.
Setze alles auf niedrig und deaktivere diverse Funktionen und dann schraubst du das ganze nach und nach hoch und schaust dir die FPS an.


----------



## Nightquake (25. November 2015)

Hallo,

ich hatte heute ein wenig Zeit und hab mal mit dein Einstellungen herumexperimentiert.

Im Grafikkartentreiber erstmal alles wieder auf Standard (also Anti-Aliasing Filter auf Standard und nicht Edge-Detect, die Methode auf Multisampling und nicht Adaptives Multisampling).

Im Game dann alles auf die zweitniedrigste Stufe und ich habe zwischen 100 und 120 FPS.

Dann mal alles auf die höchsten Einstellungen (Hoch oder Ultra, je nach Einstellung) und ich habe 50-60 FPS, was ja auch noch ok ist. In manchen Gegenden, z.B. in den Spitzen von Arak wo viele Bäume sind, fällt es dann auch plötzlich mal auf 35-40 FPS.

Im Grafikkartentreiber dann wieder den Edge-Detect Filter aktiviert und es fällt auf 20-25 FPS, mit adaptivem Multisampling dann unter 20 FPS.

Die besseren Optionen im Grafikkartentreiber muss ich also deaktiviert lassen, dann ist World of Wacraft wenigstens auf hohen Einstellungen spielbar.

Ist die 280X so schlecht das sie bei aktuellen Spielen in 1920x1080 und hoher Qualität nicht mindestens 60 FPS schafft oder liegt das an einer schlechten Kombination zwischen World of Warcraft und AMD Karten?


----------



## Markzzman (26. November 2015)

Man darf halt auch nicht vergessen, das World of Warcraft etwas aufgebohrt wurde, in Sachen Optik.
War schon in der Draenor Beta klar, das das Ga,me wesentlich mehr Performance benötigt.

Daher unter anderem auch der 8 Kern CPU Support unter anderem.


----------



## Tyronimus (28. November 2015)

Nightquake schrieb:


> Ist die 280X so schlecht das sie bei aktuellen Spielen in 1920x1080 und hoher Qualität nicht mindestens 60 FPS schafft oder liegt das an einer schlechten Kombination zwischen World of Warcraft und AMD Karten?



Beides nein. Die 280X reicht für FullHD und hoch-ultra locker und auch diese AMD-Sache ist im Prinzip nicht relevant. Zwar stimmt es dass Nvidia in WoW etwas besser performt, das is aber minimal. Ich würde noch auf ein veraltetes Addon tippen. Hast du das schon mal gecheckt? Denn wie gesagt, deine GPU sollte für FullHD eigentlich noch reichen.


----------



## Nightquake (28. November 2015)

Ich hab's jetzt hinbekommen das alles wieder recht gut läuft.

Im Grafikkartentreiber alles wieder auf Standardeinstellungen gesetzt. Also nur Multisampling statt Adaptives Multisampling und als Filter Standard statt Edge-Detect. Denn ansonsten fallen die FPS sofort auf 20 runter.

Im Game dann alles auf Ultra bei 1920x1080 ... läuft im Schnitt mit 80 FPS, nur in manchen Situationen fällt es dann auf 40-50 FPS, was aber nicht auffällt.

Denke ich lasse das mit dem Rumstellen am Grafikkartentreiber sein und stelle alles immer nur noch In-Game ein. Scheint besser zu laufen.


----------

